# للبيع دباب سوزوكي 450 2008 اصفر في الرياض



## الغروووب (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*
دباب سوزوكي 450 2008 اصفرر

الدباب شبة جديد
معدل تعديل كامل 
كمبيوتر وهدرز وفلترر وكل شيء بتكلفة 8000 ريال واكثر شوي
القطع امريكية من النت 

هدرز بيونيكس امريكي و فلتر كي اند ان مع وصله و كبيوتر بيونيكس

الدباب مع قلص 
ويوجد قلص لدبابين تفصيل اماراتي بحالة جيدة للبيع ايضا

الي بيستخدم بينبسط علية الدباب نشيط جدا جدا

الرياض \ للتواصل


0566686969
0500661664

الدباب مسيوم 19 ولا بعت نطلب من الله الزود 

رجاء التواصل المباشر عالرقم لعدم التواجد في الموقع

​*


----------

